# Easton EA70's or Protons



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

I am building a race bike on the cheap (mainly Crits)
My budget allows me the choice between these two wheels - EA70 or Protons.
Any recommendations or suggestions? they are booth new sets.
Even though I weigh 210, I am very easy on wheels....or maybe just been lucky.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

853 said:


> I am building a race bike on the cheap (mainly Crits)
> My budget allows me the choice between these two wheels - EA70 or Protons.
> Any recommendations or suggestions? they are booth new sets.
> Even though I weigh 210, I am very easy on wheels....or maybe just been lucky.


Protons, hands down. They have a long reputation of being bomb proof.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*Protons!*

I have had the same pair since 2002 and put over 20k on them through ALL kinds of conditions (rain, dirt & gravel roads...). In all this time they have NEVER needed truing. The bearings have lasted forever and have NEVER hinted at grinding like the bearings in the Ksyrium Elites that originally came on my Cannondale R5000. My Protons seem to roll faster as well. If you can find them, BUY THEM! I am constantly on the look for a backup pair.


----------



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

Thanks guys....I've just been offered a set of 06 Mavic Cosmic Carbone for about the same price as the above new sets(just a bit more). Makes my decision a bit harder.
The weight of these are my only concern.


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Protons... hands down.


----------

